

Ravelry.com hacked - user information leaked - ethangunderson
http://www.ravelry.com/

======
nbpoole
<http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-13211-1.html>

<http://www.sheffieldforum.co.uk/showthread.php?p=7720333>

Apparently if you log in there's a notice telling you they were hacked.

------
ethangunderson
Full text of their post: <https://gist.github.com/fb41d5002822fff18686>

------
getsat
No info at that URL, bro.

~~~
ethangunderson
Damn, didn't realize you had to be logged in to see the posting about it.

